# Found a legitimate looking wholesale website with good prices



## bjorncoetsee (12/9/14)

http://ecigarettes-wholesale.com/index.php?route=common/home

What do u guys think??


----------



## Riaz (12/9/14)

do you know anyone that has bought from this company before?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/9/14)

Riaz said:


> do you know anyone that has bought from this company before?


Nope thats why im posting to see if anyone has


----------



## Al3x (12/9/14)

Can't really comment on this online shop but just a couple of heads up

1. check on processing time for your order
2. check on shipping time (this store has 7-30days for delivery)
3. Customs delays
4. also take into consideration sapo strikes
5. keep in mind custom duties and vat
6. should you be bringing in juices - there is a 50 50 chance of the entire parcel being confiscated by customs so ship seperately if possible

Wish you well, just be careful


----------



## drew (12/9/14)

Another thing I would advise if you plan to buy from china and you aren't sure of the supplier always use Paypal, they normally charge a bit more to cover paypal's cut of the transaction but it's worth it. That way if they do turn out to be dodgy, you can open a dispute for refund. If you pay directly with credit card and it is a scam you can say goodbye to that cash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rudi (28/10/14)

*First time customers*
First time customer minimum wholesale order is $500 dollars; thereafter, minimum order is $350 dollars. Before submitting any order less than $500 dollars, please call customer service (888) 646-1836 to adjust our default system (M-F, 9am-7pm EST).

All first time customers must provide the following documents, by fax (888) 501-9597, or via email, ecigaretteswholesale@gmail.com:


*copy of your Credit Card (front and back);*
*copy of your Driver's License;*
*copy of State Tax I.D. number;*
*copy of Business License;*
*signed authorization form (Download Here)*
Note: Authorization form must be printed and hand signed (electronic signature is not acceptable). To ship any order, there are no exceptions to the above company policy documentation requirements.


Our Eliquid Is Made In Chaina
Shipping charges are applied to your credit card at the time of shipping; Rates are those of the Unites States Postal Service (USPS) for Priority, and upon request, Express delivery. Processing is 1-3 business days upon receipt of your tracking number.

The Ecigarettes Wholesale team thanks you very much for your business. To enhance the enjoyment of your shopping experience, we are on hand to answer any questions or concerns
you may have (M-F, 9am-7pm EST) at (888) 646-1836.

I dnt know, i feel uncomfortabe giving some 1 a pic of my creditcard front and back together with a copy of my id...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KieranD (28/10/14)

Rudi said:


> *First time customers*
> First time customer minimum wholesale order is $500 dollars; thereafter, minimum order is $350 dollars. Before submitting any order less than $500 dollars, please call customer service (888) 646-1836 to adjust our default system (M-F, 9am-7pm EST).
> 
> All first time customers must provide the following documents, by fax (888) 501-9597, or via email, ecigaretteswholesale@gmail.com:
> ...



xxxxxxx@GMAIL.com <-- Really? What legit business uses a gmail account

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

Hi @bjorncoetsee 

While i appreciate what you are trying to do to find a legitimate wholesaler, please could i ask you in future to not post such messages in "Newbies Corner"

Buying wholesale from overseas from a new company and dealing with all the payment and customs issues is really not something for Newbies

Newbies should certainly NOT think of buying from such companies or even be tempted - in my opinion. *They should rather buy from the trusted local retailers on this forum. Its much easier, more reliable and safer*. 

I have moved this thread to "Ask Vape Veteran"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Alex (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bjorncoetsee
> 
> While i appreciate what you are trying to do to find a legitimate wholesaler, please could i ask you in future to not post such messages in "Newbies Corner"
> 
> ...



I agree. 

And with regards to importing juice from China

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bjorncoetsee
> 
> While i appreciate what you are trying to do to find a legitimate wholesaler, please could i ask you in future to not post such messages in "Newbies Corner"
> 
> ...



1,000,000% agree here with @Silver! There is no way on earth I would ever order from a so called company that has a gmail address.... it has LEMON written all over it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/14)

@bjorncoetsee

As the saying goes "goedkoop is duurkoop" ! 

Rather support local retailers, pay the normal price and get service and reliability in return!

That website you have shared looks like a fly by night shop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bjorncoetsee
> 
> While i appreciate what you are trying to do to find a legitimate wholesaler, please could i ask you in future to not post such messages in "Newbies Corner"
> 
> ...


i agree with @Silver here more than anything

rather support the local retailers, where you are guaranteed to receive your vapemail

as what @KieranD also said, which legit company uses a gmail account?

rather be safe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Lol, patrol out in force.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/10/14)

With all that documentation you essentially giving them your credit card and saying have a blast.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

